# [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

Hallo, habe heute ein schreiben der sirius Inkasso bekommen für eine Forderung der infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH (ist doch auch ein Inkassounternehmen, oder?) über 808,62 EUR aufgrund eines Vollsteckungsbescheides AZ B 028540/85Q.Natürlich mit den üblichen drohungen (Haftbefehl, Kontensperre, Pfändung usw.) Habe nie eine Rechnung oder sonstiges geschweige denn den besagten Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen. Will das schreiben eigentlich ignorieren denn wenn man antwortet, denken die ja dass man das ernst nimmt. Denn machen können die doch nix, oder? Mich irritiert nur der angebliche Vollstreckungsbescheid. Kann man irgendwie rauskriegen ob es den wirklich gibt, ohne die selbst anzuschreiben? Wo müsste der denn beantragt worden sein, Amtsgericht in meinem Wohnort oder deren Firmensitz? Und welche Firma wenn das nur Inkassobüros sind. Hab auch schon überlegt zur Polizei zu gehen und die wegen Betrug anzuzeigen. Eine Verbraucherzentrale haben wir hier leider nicht. 

Hat jemand auch so einen Brief gekriegt? Würd mich echt interessieren. Schreibt doch mal...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Klingt sehr, sehr dubios.

Von einem Vollstreckungsbescheid hättest Du was erfahren müssen. Der kommt nämlich mit Postzustellungsurkunde in einem gelben Brief vom Gericht, der Empfang von Dir zu quittieren.

Vorher hätte allerdings ein Mahnbescheid kommen müssen, ebenfalls vom Gericht mit Postzustellungsurkunde.
Ohne vorangegangenen Mahnbescheid gibt es nie einen Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wird denn da überhaupt angegeben, für welche angebliche Dienstleistung die Forderung erhoben wird?
Ich würde da mal nachhaken, und wenn das dubios bleibt:
Beschwerde an die Präsidentin des Oberlandesgerichts Düsseldorf,
Cecilienallee 3, 40474 Düsseldorf. Die sind für die Zulassung von Sirius Inkasso zuständig.

Was man über Inkassobüros wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (29 April 2009)

*Sehr merkwürdig ...*

Hallo!

Könntest Du mir eine Kopie dieses Briefes zufaxen? Ich bin unter der Faxnummer  02267 - 1373159 zu erreichen, oder Du nimmst einfach eine Faxnummer aus dem Impressum von Computerbetrug.de. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## trekkie-girl (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo! Danke für Eure Antworten (ich bin der "Gast" von oben). Das mit der Beschwerde werde ich auf alle Fälle machen, wusste nur nicht wohin, darum danke für die Adresse. Denn ich hab definitiv keine Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Vollstreckungsbescheide vorher bekommen. Und es wird ja auch nicht angegeben, für welche Firma das ist, steht nur "Forderung der infoscore GmbH". Im Internet ist leider nicht allzuviel über die zu finden nur dass es wohl auch ein Inkassobüro ist. Also ich finde das auch sehr dubios. Habe sonst auch schon mal solche emails bekommen von irgendwelchen dubiosen Abzockfirmen, aber hab die immer gleich gelöscht und in meinen spamfilter eingetragen. Wer weiss, vielleicht versuchen die das ja jetzt mit echtem Papier...

Nebelwolf, ich faxe Dir das gerne zu, bin aber erst Montag wieder im Büro und hab zu Hause kein Faxgerät. Bist Du hier ein Moderator?

Ach so noch eine Frage: Müsste dieser angebliche Vollstreckungsbescheid den die angegeben haben, beim AG Düsseldorf erteilt worden sein oder in meinem Wohnort? Dann könnte man ja einfach mal beim AG nachforschen, ob es den wirklich gibt (was ich bezweifle).

Gruß trekkie-girl


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

In Nordrhein-Westfalen gibt es 2 Mahngerichte, die je nach Bezirk zuständig sind: Hagen und Euskirchen.
NRW-Justiz: Die zentralen Mahngerichte in NRW

Zuständig für den Bezirk Düsseldorf ist laut obiger Webseite das Amtsgericht Hagen.
Die Zentrale Mahnabteilung des Amtsgerichts Hagen ist zuständig für Antragsteller, die Ihren (Wohn-) Sitz in den Oberlandesgerichtsbezirken Düsseldorf und Hamm haben.

Postanschrift:
Amtsgericht Hagen
- Zentrale Mahnabteilung -
58081 Hagen

Hausanschift:
Amtsgericht Hagen
- Zentrale Mahnabteilung -
Hagener Str. 145
58099 Hagen

Dort könnte man ja mal recherchieren, ob es einen entsprechenden Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid (<<== die Nummer aus dem Mahnschreiben mit angeben!) gegeben hat.

Wenn nicht... dann aber.
Dann kriegt jemand Probleme.
Bitte auf jeden Fall berichten.
N.B. Nebelwolf kannst Du auf jeden Fall vertrauen.


----------



## trekkie-girl (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

danke für die Anschriften. Da werde ich mich dran wenden. Ihr seit ja echt super hilfsbereit hier:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Über Sirius-Inkasso findet man noch:

Sirius Inkasso,Abzocke? - Sat.1 Forum
post vom Inkasso Sirius ... - hilferuf.de-Forum

M.E. kann man ruhig bei Infoscore mal anfragen, ob es diese Forderung gibt bzw. jemals gab.


----------



## trekkie-girl (29 April 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

ja das in sat1 hatte ich auch schon gefunden und das im hilferuf, aber ich fand das etwas wenig, bei meinen email-Abzockbriefen fand ich immer seitenweise Betroffene und das hat mich immer sehr beruhigt Je mehr leute betroffen sind, desto beruhigender ist es... 

Bei der infoscore frag ich lieber nicht nach, ist ja auch nur ein Inkasso-Unternehmen und jede Nachfrage ist ne Bestätigung für die... Hab im Netz über die infoscore gefunden, dass die auch schon leute angeschrieben haben wegen angeblicher (illegaler) Downloads. Also auch nicht grad seriös...


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ganz merkwürdig ist, dass die Infoscore ja auch ein Inkassounternehmen ist, und dass sie angeblich jetzt diese Forderung "aus irgendeinem Vollstreckungsbescheid" an ein anderes Inkassobüro übergeben.

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass überhaupt ein Inkassobüro eine Forderung eintreibt, die eigentlich ein Gerichtsvollzieher eintreiben müsste ("Vollstreckungsbescheid").

Es könnte sich allenfalls um Inkassogebühren handeln, aber die könnten niemals in der dort genannten Größenordnung geltend gemacht werden. Außerdem wird überhaupt nicht aufgeschlüsselt, wofür diese Forderung erhoben wird.

Alles sehr, sehr dubios.

Man kann jetzt natürlich an Sirius Inkasso schreiben und die Vollmacht im Original anfordern, sowie den angeblich erwirkten Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Wenn die das nicht beibringen: Beschwerde an das für die Zulassung zuständige Gericht.


----------



## trekkie-girl (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo Antiscammer!

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe jetzt erst einmal an des Amtsgericht Düsseldorf geschrieben, die sollen mir sagen was für ein Vollstreckungsbescheid das ist. Wenn ich da nicht weiterkomme, werd ich evtl. doch an die Sirius schreiben, möchte das aber eigentlich vermeiden... Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wie es weitergegangen ist.

Ihr seid ein ganz tolles Forum hier!!!

LG trekkie


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall dranbleiben wie ein Pitbull und das Inkassobüro über offenem Feuer rösten, wenn die mit den Angaben nicht rüberkommen.
Man kann ruhig an Sirius schreiben. Die haben eh Deine Daten, schließlich wollen die ja was von Dir.


----------



## Lumena (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

hiho zusammen

bin über Google auf euer Forum gestoßen weil ich heute mitgeteilt bekommen hab das eine Sirius Inkasso Firma auf meinem Konto eine Pfändung vorgenommen hat über 299 Euro. Ich kenne diese Firma überhaupt nicht und kann mir nicht vorstellen woher diese Rechnung kommt. 
Weiß einer was die denn sonst so abmahnen? Hab da angerufen und denen mitgeteilt das ich gerne die Vollmacht und den Vollstreckungsbescheid im Original haben möchte. Daraufhin sagte die Dame nur zu mir das sie diese nicht mehr hätten. Die liegen bei den Rechtsanwälten :wall:

Ich weiß um ehrlich zu sein nicht was ich tun soll. Ich hab alles durchgeschaut. Ich kann von denen nichts finden


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Lumena schrieb:


> weil ich heute mitgeteilt bekommen hab das eine Sirius Inkasso Firma auf meinem Konto eine Pfändung vorgenommen hat über 299 Euro. Ich kenne diese Firma überhaupt nicht und kann mir nicht vorstellen woher diese Rechnung kommt. (...)
> Ich hab alles durchgeschaut. Ich kann von denen nichts finden


Wenn das uneingeschränkt so stimmt - ohne Verzug ab zum Rechtsanwalt. Nichts anderes tun, ab zum Anwalt. Nicht über Los, keine 4.000 € ...


----------



## Teleton (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hi Lumena,
wenn bereits eine Pfändung in der Welt ist, ist irgendetwas im Mahnbescheidsverfahren grauenhaft schiefgegangen. Möglicherweise wurde zugestellt durch Niederlegung oder an eine falsche/alte Adresse. Diese Zustellungsprobleme kannst Du alleine nicht lösen, insbesondere da u.U. (spätestens nachdem Du den Vollstreckungsbescheid anderweitig erhalten hast) kurze Fristen laufen. Suche so schnell wie möglich einen Anwalt oder eine Veraucherzentrale auf.

Kaufst Du bei Versandhäusern? Sirius vertritt z.B. Universum Inkasso die wiederum mehrere Versandhäuser vertreten.

Edit: Katzenhai war schneller


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Edit: Katzenhai war schneller


Teleton war präziser.


----------



## Lumena (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten.

Universum Inkasso kenn ich auch nicht. Habe allerdings heute auch diesen Bescheid bekommmen über diese Pfändung. Und da steht bei das mir am 15.10.2008 ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt worden wäre.

Ja also entweder ist da einiges schief gelaufen oder ich weiß auch nicht

Das Problem ist eigentlich auch das ich mometan Alg1 bekomme. Ist mein erster Monat ohne Gehalt. Und dann kommt so nen klops. Werde mich mal an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden. Denn eigentlich hätte ich doch zumindest ein Schreiben dieser "Sirius Inkasso" bekommen müssen, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Verbraucherberatung reicht in Deinem Fall nicht. Anwalt ist besser. Glaub es uns. Es geht um viel Geld.
Und berichte mal, wie es weiter ging.


----------



## Witch (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo,

habe heute auch einen Brief vom Sirius Inkasso bekommen!
Ich hab dort sofort angerufen um zu schauen ( hören ) was die nette damen denn zu sagen hat zu der angeblichen Forderung.
Was ich sehr seltsam finde ist, das sie die Forderung von einem anderen Inkasso dienstleister gekauft haben und ich damals mir dem anderen Inkasso diestleister schon telefoniert hatte. Die mir netter weise die Daten genant hatten wann ich diese rechnung angeblich gemacht haben sollte und unter welchem Geburtsdatum das ganze gelaufen ist. Nu aber das seltsame denn Sirius Inkasso hat mir ganz andere daten gennant wie Reiner Haas und Kollegen. Es handelt sich hundertprozentig um die selbe angelegenheit.

Wie reagiert man auf sowas am besten könnt ihr mir da vieleicht weiterhelfen???

Danke im vorraus
Lg Witch


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Witch schrieb:


> Wie reagiert man auf sowas am besten könnt ihr mir da vieleicht weiterhelfen???



Also ich würde erst einmal eine Vollmacht anfordern zusammen mit einer genauen Forderungsaufstellung. Dazu sind sie verpflichtet


> Die Vollmachtsurkunde muss im Original vorgelegt werden. Die Vorlage einer beglaubigten Abschrift oder Kopie genügt nicht.
> BGH NJW 81,1210,94,1472,LAG Düs MDR 95,612 FFM NJW-RR96,10
> Nicht ausreichend ist auch das Angebot die Urkunde beim Bevollmächtigten einzusehen. LG Mannheim JUST 76, 511. Sowie AG Siegburg vom 21.06.2004, AZ 4 C 622/03


 Da diese fehlt, die Forderung zurückweisen. Aber nur auf grund der nicht vorhandenen Vollmacht zurückweisen.

In der Zeit wo die, diese Vollmacht zuschicken, überprüfen, ob es einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gibt ( zuständiges Mahngericht ).

Es gibt übrigens ein anderes Forum, da ist Sirius Inkasso mit über 20 Ergebnissen bei der Suchfunktion dabei. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich hier einen Link zu diesem Forum setzen darf....


----------



## Witch (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ich habe mitlerweile mit Quelle telefoniert da diese Vorderung von denen sein soll und die sagten mir ich soll denen mitteilen das ich das nicht bin und die Polizei verständigen.... Danach hab ich dort nochmals angerufen und die ( Nette ) Dame meinte nur dann soll ich das doch tun bringen würde das aber nichts :wall: und nun warte ich auf denn Rückruf von Quelle da ich das was die gesagt haben schrifftlich haben möchte. Das ich eine auflistung ahben möchte hab ich denen auch mitgeteilt und die Dame meinte das könnte sie mir nicht zuschicken da sie die Akte nicht habe.... Das doch ein wenig komisch oder??? wenn die mich anschreiben müssten die doch auch die Akte haben oder???

Das ist doch alles zum Verückt werden.:-?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Wenn die gegen Dich eine Forderung haben, dann müssen die auch die Akte haben.
Die können Dir unmöglich eine Forderung mit Hinweis auf einen angeblichen "Vollstreckungsbescheid" schicken und dann behaupten, sie hätten "keine Akte" dazu.
Das alles klingt nun noch viel dubioser.
Ich würde denen die Pistole auf die Brust setzen.
Einschreiben mit Rückschein, klipp und klar die Angaben fordern, sonst Beschwerde an das aufsichtführende Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf wegen unseriöser Inkassopraktiken.
Aber hallo.
Wo sind wir hier eigentlich.

Komisch daran ist, dass sich hier immer mehr Leute melden, die ganz genau das gleiche Problem haben. Bei einer einzigen Wortmeldung könnte man ja noch von einem "Zufall" oder "Versehen" ausgehen. Aber so wird das ganze immer dubioser.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Komisch daran ist, dass sich hier immer mehr Leute melden, die ganz genau das gleiche Problem haben. Bei einer einzigen Wortmeldung könnte man ja noch von einem "Zufall" oder "Versehen" ausgehen. Aber so wird das ganze immer dubioser.


@Antiscammer, die sind mittlerweile schon bekannt dafür, auch mit Fantasie-Inkassokosten, die sie dann mit Hilfe Ihrer Anwälte versuchen ein zutreiben, zumindest in dem Forum hier;Diskussionsforen des Forums Schuldnerberatung - Powered by vBulletin und ein paar Treffer gibt es auch bei Google.

 Bei dem was ich über die bis jetzt gelesen habe, geht es fast immer darum, das sie Forderungen von einem anderen Inkasso aufgekauft bzw. die Akten übernommen haben.  Gehe mal hin und sieh nach, allein aktuell sind auf den ersten 3 Seiten ca. 5 Anfragen bzw. Hilferufe bei der Forumübersicht. Und die Suchfunktion spuckt 25 Seiten aus.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Auch im Sat1-Forum tauchen mehrere Wortmeldungen auf.

Wenn Sirius Inkasso Forderungen für Quelle eintreibt, dann kann da natürlich der eine oder andere Fall von Datenpanne oder Probleme wegen Umzugs des Schuldners etc. dabei sein. Aber wenn das so viele ganz ähnlich lautende Wortmeldungen sind, fällt es zunehmend schwerer, hier an Zufälle zu glauben.


----------



## Witch (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ich Glaub kaum das das zufälle sind.......
Es gibt ja auch andere foren wo man über Sirius Inkasso redet und da sind das auch so fälle wie hier..... 

Ich muss nu erst mal warten bis Sirius Inkasso mir meine unterlagen wie kosten auflistung und so geschickt hat und dann mal schauen was ich machen :wall:


----------



## El Paraffino (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Von diesen Herrschaften hatte ich heute auch einen Brief in der Post. Ist ja interessant, daß es zu dem Thema schon einen recht regen brandaktuellen Thread gibt.

Auch bei mir ist die Kanzlei Hasenköttel und Qualle  mit im Spiel, sodaß da wohl wie vom Vorredner angesprochen keine Zufälligkeit sein kann.

Auch die Höhe der Forderung ist in astronomischer Höhe, die nicht stimmen kann. Hier scheint es in erster Linie um Gebührenabzocke zu gehen...

Mal schaun, was sich hier noch für weitere Information ansammeln, damit man die sauberen Herrschaften auf kleiner Flamme rösten kann.

Gruß

El Paraffino


----------



## trekkie-girl (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollte nur mal berichten, wie es in meinem Fall weitergegangen ist: Also ich hatte ja an das zuständige Amtsgericht geschrieben wegen dem Vollstreckungsbescheid. Nun haben sie mir geantwortet und eine Kopie des besagten Bescheides mitgeschickt. Der ist tatsächlich, wie ich schon vermutet habe, aus dem Jahr 1985 und ich bin auch nicht der Schuldner (kann es wie gesagt auch nicht sein, weil ich da erst 14 Jahre alt war). Es ist eine Namensverwechslung. 

Was mich wundert ist, dass nicht einmal das AG prüft, ob es sich um die richtige Person handelt, ich meine wegen Datenschutz, die schicken mir einfach den Vollstreckungsbescheid einer anderen Person...

Ich werde jetzt an Sirius schreiben, dass ich das nicht bin und denen die Adresse des richtigen Schuldners mitteilen. Nur was ist, wenn die das ignorieren? Können die einfach so z. B. mein Konto pfänden oder muss wenigstens die Bank das Geburtsdatum prüfen?

Sorry, mein Beitrag gehört ja eigentlich nicht mehr hierher da es ja anscheinend doch seriös ist und kein Betrug. Aber der Vollständigkeit halber wollte ich noch schreiben, wie es ausgegangen ist...

Gruß trekkie-girl


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



> Ich werde jetzt an Sirius schreiben, dass ich das nicht bin und denen die Adresse des richtigen Schuldners mitteilen. Nur was ist, wenn die das ignorieren? Können die einfach so z. B. mein Konto pfänden oder muss wenigstens die Bank das Geburtsdatum prüfen?


Halt, so einfach ist das nicht. Auch wenn die Dich verwechselt haben aber an Deiner  Adresse unter Deinem Namen zugestellt wurde, bist Du Adressatin des Bescheides und musst Dich wehren. Da Du erst 15 warst hätte eine Zustellung an Deine Erziehungsberechtigten erfolgen müssen. Wenn das nicht erfolgt ist kannst Du unter Umständen noch heute Einspruch einlegen.
Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und lass die Sache schnellstens von einem Anwalt prüfen.


----------



## trekkie-girl (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo Teleton, da hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt, ich war 1985 nicht Adressatin, sondern der Schuldner.

Gruß trekkie-girl


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Juni 2009)

*Schnell zum Anwalt!*

Hallo!

Du solltest Teletons Rat beherzigen und schnell einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Sonst könnte Dir eine Fristversäumnis vorgeworfen werden:
falsche titulierte Forderung Generelle Themen frag-einen-anwalt.de

Mich beeindruckt immer wieder, wie viele Mahnbescheide in einen nicht mehr genutzten Briefkasten hier im Haus eingeworfen werden, obwohl angesichts überquellenden Inhalts klar sein müßte, daß der Briefkasten nicht mehr, oder nur durch Dritte geleert wird.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Halt, so einfach ist das nicht. Auch wenn die Dich verwechselt haben aber an Deiner  Adresse unter Deinem Namen zugestellt wurde, bist Du Adressatin des Bescheides ...



So, wie ich sie verstanden habe, hat sie niemals diesen Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt bekommen.

Aus dem VB ist ja auch ersichtlich, dass dieser niemals an sie gerichtet war (falsches Geburtsdatum). Also hat sie m.E. rechtlich mit diesem VB nichts am Hut. Oder irre ich mich da?

Daher sollte eine Nachricht an Sirius Inkasso reichen.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> So, wie ich sie verstanden habe, hat sie niemals diesen Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt bekommen.


Das sagen alle, muss aber geprüft werden. Was ist z.B. mit Zustellung durch Niederlegung oder an einen Hausgenossen/Verwandten?


> Aus dem VB ist ja auch ersichtlich, dass dieser niemals an sie gerichtet war (falsches Geburtsdatum).


Im VB wird das Geburtsdatum nicht erfasst





> Also hat sie m.E. rechtlich mit diesem VB nichts am Hut. Oder irre ich mich da?


Kommt halt drauf an was in der Empfängerzeile steht.
Nur so als Beispiel. Es gibt die böse Trekki girl hauptstr1 und unsere liebe Trekki girl nebenstr 4. Zustellung an Hauptstr funzt net.Anfrage an Einwohnermeldeamt:wo wohnt T girl?EMA: Nebenstr 4 ! Wenn da jetzt durch Niederlegung zugestellt wird hat liebe T-girl ein Problem. 

Entscheidend also inwieweit Trekki girls Name im VB auftaucht und wo zugestellt wurde. Das muss dringend geprüft werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Wenn also der VB an eine fremde Adresse zugestellt wurde, an der unsere Trekkie-girl niemals wohnhaft war (müsste aus dem Anschrift-Kopf des VB hervorgehen), dann ist das nicht ihr Problem. Wenn der VB aber an *ihre* Adresse "durch Hinterlegung" zugestellt wurde, ohne dass sie ihn tatsächlich bekommen hat, dann müsste sie natürlich gucken, dass sie jetzt nichts verkehrt macht.


----------



## Teleton (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn also der VB an eine fremde Adresse zugestellt wurde, an der unsere Trekkie-girl niemals wohnhaft war (müsste aus dem Anschrift-Kopf des VB hervorgehen), dann ist das nicht ihr Problem.


Oh doch, wenn ihr Name im VB stimmt und sofern (z.B. aufgrund einer falschen Einwohnermeldeamtauskunft) gegen sie vollstreckt wird muss sie sich wehren (entweder durch Einspruch oder z.B.Vollstreckungsgegenklage).

Deshalb nochmal der Ratschlag an T-Girl. Lass den VB sicherheitshalber prüfen, insbesondere wenn ein Namensvetter von Dir im Bescheid genannt ist.


----------



## Burner1978 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute auch post von denen bekommen, bzw. sie ist bei meinem Vater gelandet wo ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr lebe bzw. gemeldet bin.
Die wollen von mir 511€ haben wobei dort nichts steht für was das Geld sein soll. Ich habe jetzt schon in anderen Foren geschaut was da über Sirius steht und überall ist es das gleiche alle fühlen sich abgezockt ... ich habe auch schon versucht mit denen Kontakt auf zu nehmen aber irgendwie stimmt die Tel. Nr. nicht wirklich, weil ich jedesmal nur zuhören bekomme das diese Nr. nicht vergeben ist????

Und so langsam hab ich auch keinen bock mehr darauf zu versuchen mit denen in Kontakt zu tretten.

Wie soll ich mich da verhalten? Sofort zum Anwalt damit oder was?

grüße
Burner


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ach, guck mal an. Noch einer. All diese vielen, vielen "Zufälle", und wie sie sich hier häufen.
Und bestimmt ist das auch wieder nur ein "zufälliger Namensvetter"... 

Diese Art, wie man hier "lästige Altfälle" entsorgt, wird ja immer dubioser.

Ich würde hier anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Der Anwalt wird sicher als erstes die Bevollmächtigung von denen verlangen, ggf. beim Mahngericht anfragen, von wann der Vollstreckungsbescheid war, und an wen er zugestellt wurde.
Wenn sich da Unstimmigkeiten ergeben, wird der Anwalt sicher wissen, was er zu tun hat.


----------



## Froschkönigin (18 November 2010)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir hatten gestern Post der Sirius Inkasso, d.h. mein Lebensgefährte.
Die wollen mal eben 2704,24 Euro für eine offene Forderung der RheinLand Versicherung AG.

Text: "Wir können Ihnen heute ein einmaliges Angebot zur Erledigung dieser Angelegenheit unterbreiten. Bei Zahlung eines einmaligen Betrages in Höhe von 2164, Euro bis zum 27.11. ist die Forderung damit erledigt..." 

Juhuu! Wie großzügig! Aber....welche Forderung? Für welche Leistung? Welchen Zeitraum? Er kann sich nicht erinnern, jemals Kunde bei der Versicherungs AG gewesen zu sein.

Angeblich liegt Sirius auch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid des AG HAgen vor. Auch an die Zustellung dieses Bescheides kann mein Lebensgefährte sich nicht erinnern.

Wir haben nun folgendes gemacht: Schreiben an die RheinLand Versicherung AG mit der Bitte um Aufklärung. Schreiben an das AG Hagen  und Nachfrage wegen des VB.
Und Schreiben an Sirius, dass sie erstmal folgendes schicken sollen: nähere Infos, Kopie des VB und eine Vollmacht der Versicherung.

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß
Die Froschkönigin


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Bestimmt auch wieder so ein "Namensvetter-Fall".
Aber alles nur ein Versehen[TM], alles nur reiner Zufall[TM].


----------



## michaelleick (24 März 2011)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Ich habe auch ein solches Schreiben bekommen,obwohl ich keine Versicherung bei Generali abgeschlossen habe.Auf keinen fall diese Rechnung bezahlen! Diese Abzocker versuchen einen Angst zu machen,und hoffen das man dadurch bezahlt.Wenn noch ein solches Schreiben eingehen sollte empfehle ich damit zur Polizei zu gehen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:58:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:51:32 ----------




Burner1978 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute auch post von denen bekommen, bzw. sie ist bei meinem Vater gelandet wo ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr lebe bzw. gemeldet bin.
> Die wollen von mir 511€ haben wobei dort nichts steht für was das Geld sein soll. Ich habe jetzt schon in anderen Foren geschaut was da über Sirius steht und überall ist es das gleiche alle fühlen sich abgezockt ... ich habe auch schon versucht mit denen Kontakt auf zu nehmen aber irgendwie stimmt die Tel. Nr. nicht wirklich, weil ich jedesmal nur zuhören bekomme das diese Nr. nicht vergeben ist????
> ...


Nicht Bezahlen!!!! Wenn  die keine Ruhe geben,gehen sie mit dem Schreiben zur Polizei,einen Anwalt nehmen lohnt sich nicht da dieser Geld kostet.Ich habe bei der Generali Versicherung angerufen,und meinen Fall geschildert.Wie ich es Erwartet habe gab weder diese Forderung,noch dieses Aktezeichen!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*

Dann sollte man doch mal Sirius Inkasso per Einschreiben mit Rückschein dazu auffordern, mit Fristsetzung von einer Woche die ordnungsgemäße Abtretungsurkunde im Original, gemäß § 410 BGB ausgestellt von Generali Versicherungen, vorzulegen.
Antwortbrief gegen ungerechtfertigte Inkassoforderung ? Antispam Wiki

Wenn daraufhin die Abtretungsurkunde nicht vorgelegt wird und weiter gemahnt wird, sollte man das in der Strafanzeige gegen Sirius Inkasso mit erwähnen, ebenfalls die Aussage von Generali, dass es weder eine Forderung noch ein Aktenzeichen gibt, und dass nie ein Vertrag bestand.


----------



## Teleton (24 März 2011)

*AW: [edit]  durch Sirius Inkasso wer noch?*



> Ich habe bei der Generali Versicherung angerufen,und meinen Fall geschildert.Wie ich es Erwartet habe gab weder diese Forderung,noch dieses Aktezeichen!


Die von Sirius eingetriebenen Forderungen sind häufiger etwas älter,schon tituliert und/oder an Inkassobüros abgetreten. Dann sind die natürlich bei den Firmen schon längst ausgebucht (abgesehen davon , dass Generali ein Riesenladen mit reichlich Tochtergesellschaften ist). Ich würde da bei Sirius erstmal um eine Ablichtung des Vollstreckungstitels - falls vorhanden- bitten. Wenn die einen vorlegen, ab zum Anwalt, ansonsten so vorgehen wie von Antiscammer beschrieben. 



> einen Anwalt nehmen lohnt sich nicht da dieser Geld kostet.


Noch teuerer wird es wenn bei einem fehlerhaften Vollstreckungsbescheid versehentlich die letzten Rechtsmittelfristen verstreichen.


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte heute eine Gutschrift von 0,11 Cent von Sirius Inkasso auf meinem Konto.
Im Betreff stand das dies eine Ankündigung für eine Abbuchung zum 01.10. ist, das ich bitte für die nötige Deckung sorgen soll und dazu ein Aktenzeichen und eine Telefonnummer für "nähere Infos".

Noch nie von den oder diesem Aktenzeichen gehört.
Was soll ich machen?
Da anrufen? Oder die Gutschrift zurückgehen lassen?
Wollen die eventuell nur meine Bankverbindung prüfen?
Aber irgendwoher müssen die die ja auch haben....
Strange...wirklich strange...


----------



## Goblin (18 September 2012)

> Im Betreff stand das dies eine Ankündigung für eine Abbuchung zum 01.10.


 
Die sind vielleicht lustig ! Wenn Du nicht weißt worum es geht kannst Du das Geld 13 Monate lang zurückbuchen lassen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du denen keine Genehmigung zur Lastschrift gegeben hast. Immer schön Dein Konto im Auge behalten

Inwieweit das Abbuchen ohne Genemigung strafbar ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Sich ohne Genehmigung an einem fremden Konto bedienen find ich schon grenzwertig




> Da anrufen?


 
Warum ? Die wollen was,nicht Du. Solange nichts vom Gericht kommt würd ich mich hüten auf sowas zu reagieren


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

hmmm....
neee, ich kenn die nicht und hab denen natürlich keine genehmigung zu irgendwas gegeben.
aber meinst du, ich soll die 0,11 cent zurückbuchen lassen?
was ist, wenn die getestet haben, ob es das konto gibt und dann auch so ne pfändung machen?
wer weiß...hier liest man ja alles mit verwechslung und was weiß ich...


----------



## Goblin (18 September 2012)

> ob es das konto gibt und dann auch so ne pfändung machen?


 
Pfänden kann und darf nur ein Gerichtsvollzieher und auch erst wenn ein Vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegt. Solange nichts vom Gericht kommt ist alles im grünen Bereich. Wenn ein Titel vorliegt würden die nicht Abbuchen sondern den GF auf Dich ansetzten


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

...irgendwer hat ein paar beiträge vor mir geschrieben, dass er eine mittlilung bekommen hat, dass sirius eine kontopfändung vorgenommen hat...ohne zu wissen, was das überhaupt ist...daher frag ich.
ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich noch offen haben sollte!!!
gruselig, wirklich gruselig!


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2012)

Goblin, hast Du den Thread gelesen?
Hier bei Sirius geht es darum daß die ECHTE Vollstreckungsbescheide haben.
Die sind zwar uralt und betreffen "angeblich" immer Namensverwechslungen wenn sich einer wehrt aber sie sind nichtsdestotrotz echt.
Das mit dem Abbuchen kommt mir hier auch dubios vor, aber gerade bei Sirius wäre ich vorsichtig.
Tutu 54 soll sich speziell Teletons und Antiscammers Beiträge nochmal durchlesen.
Die allererste Maßnahme die auch noch ohne Anwalt für einen Rechtslaien durchführbar ist ist die Anfrage bei Sirius per Einschreiben/Rückschein um wellche Forderung es sich handelt mit der Aufforderung eine Rechnungskopie zu schicken.
Sollten die nicht reagieren bzw rumzicken würde ich dringend zum Anwaltsbesuch raten


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (18 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> mit der Aufforderung eine Rechnungskopie zu schicken.


 
Und gleichzeitig nach einer Vollmacht für die Forderung fragen.


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2012)

Wieso Vollmacht, wenn die Forderung womöglich eine eigene ist?


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2012)

Red - ist zumindest nicht schädlich


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Also meint ihr, ich soll mich auf jeden Fall mit denen in Verbindung setzen?
Erstmal anrufen oder direkt hinschreiben?


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2012)

Nix Palaver!
Nur nachweisbarer Schriftwechsel d.h. Einschreiben/Rückschein


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2012)

Bei einem Anruf kannst du schon mal erfahren, worum es eigentlich geht. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass man da schon erschöpfende Auskunft erhält. Beachte aber, die Gespräch werden aufgezeichnet oder vom Support darüber eine Notiz erstellt. Also, nicht mehr sagen als nötig: Buchung zum Aktenzeichen X, Buchung auf das Konto Y, warum?

Natürlich kann man das alles auch schriftlich machen, doch im Ergebnis bleibt sichs gleich. Hier gehts ja nicht um einen Widerspruch sondern erst einmal um die Klärung des Sachverhalts.


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2012)

Geteilte Meinung Red ...
Wenns dann irgendwann drum gehen sollte dem Vorwurf zu begegnen "Sie haben sich ja nicht gekümmert ..."
Klar - unsereins ruft an und weiß was er sagt oder besser nicht. Unsere Kundschaft hier ist nicht so abgebrüht.
Wir würden auch spätestens nach ein paar Tagen entsprechend agieren.
Ein Brief mit klarer Forderung ist m.E. für den Laien die bessere Wahl
* Rechnungskopie
* Nachweis der Vollmacht
Da kann nix dazugedichtet werden und Tutu kann sich nicht verplappern und Sirius kann sich nicht rausreden nie was gekriegt zu haben


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

hab jetzt das mal verfasst im groben...reicht, oder?


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

bezugnehmend auf Ihre Überweisungsgutschrift und die Ankündigung einer Abbuchung zum 01.10.2012, möchte ich Sie bitten mir schnellstmöglich mitzuteilen, um was für eine Forderung es sich handelt und  mir bitte eine Rechnungskopie und einen Nachweis über die Vollmacht für die Forderung zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Teleton (18 September 2012)

"....Rechnungskopie/Ablichtung eines eventuellen Titels sowie eine Forderungsaufstellung nach §367 BGB bzw Verbraucherkreditregeln..." "... und einen Nachweis über die Ihre Inkassovollmacht bzw ggf. die Abtretungsurkunde..."


----------



## Tutu54 (18 September 2012)

danke euch!


----------



## cleverandsmart (11 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tutu54, kannst Du mal erzählen, wie es weitergegangen ist! Ich habe gestern exakt die gleiche "Überweisungsgutschrift" bei mir auf dem Konto vorgefunden! Kein sehr schönes Gefühl, zu wissen, dass unbekannte Leute Zugriff auf das eigene Konto haben.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2012)

Na ja, als "Zugriff" würde ich bezeichnen wenn Geld fehlt


----------



## modschegibbchen (21 Dezember 2012)

hallo,

auch ich hatte vor ein paar wochen das zweifelhafte vergnügen einen brief von sirius zu bekommen. ich wurde aufgefordert doch umgehend eine forderung der fa. quelle zu begleichen, ansonsten drohten sie mir mit der palette von der kontosperrung bis zur pfändung von rentenansprüchen. eine forderungsaufstellung lag nicht bei, eine vollmacht ebenso wenig.

da ich seit jahrzehnten nichts mehr über rechnung bei versandhäusern bestelle, sondern nur noch dort wo ich auch per paypal bezahlen kann, hab ich natürlich keine ahnung, was das sollte. habe das üblich geschrieben in etwa, wie nett das sie mir schreiben, kenne weder sie noch die angeblichen quelle forderungen, lehne daher vorsorglich eine begleichung der angeblichen forderungen ab und man möge mir doch bitte mal die forderungsaufstellung, den nachweis über die titulierung der forderungen (vollständige kopie) und die vollmacht ihrer beauftragung im original gemäß 33 soundso zusenden. bis dahin alles noch ganz nett.

brief kam mit titelkopie von 92 und einer forderungsaufstellung, in der auch immer mal der posten vollstreeckungskosten aufgeführt wird, aber in den letzten 20 jahren wurde bei mir zu keiner zeit der betrag angemahnt oder versucht zu vollstrecken. die vollmacht lag übrigens weder als original noch als kopie bei. naja, kann man ja mal was vergessen. ich also wieder geschrieben, danke fü die zusendung der unterlagen und ich nehme an, dass man die originalvollmacht gemäß § 0815 unglücklicherweise vergessen hätte, man möge sie mir doch bitte zeitnah zuschicken.

nun der klopper in meinem briefkasten. nicht etwas sirius schickte mir die kopie, sondern ein rechtsanwaltbüro wagner, pauls & kalb aus düsseldorf schrieben mir mit einem schreiben vom 14.12.2012, welches nachweislich erst am 18.12.2012 die frankiermaschine der anzlei passierte und welches ich wie gesagt erst heute am 20.12. erhielt. darin enthalten war eine KOPIE einer vollmacht, dass sirius die kanzlei in sachen quelle beauftragt hätte und darüber hinaus war eine beglaubigte fotokopie eines notars vom april 2010 einer inkassovollmacht der fa. quelle an sirius enthalten. dazu schrieben mir die herren rechtsanwälte  "ferner nehmen wir bezug auf ihre e-mail vom 02.12.2012 und überreichen ihnen die uns vorliegende vollmachtskopie. eine übersendung der vollmacht im original bedarf es nicht." komisch ist nun aber, dass die vollmacht, die sirius den rechtsanwäölten unterscvhrieben hat bereits vor ihren ersten brief an mich unterzeichnet wurde, nämlich am 01.10.2012. frage: wieso habe ich dann am 29.10.2012 noch ein schreiben von sirius und nicht schon von den anwälten bekommen. ich bezweifle nun, dass diese vollmacht tatsächlich am 01.10. ausgestellt wurde, frage mich aber, welchen sinn hat es diese zurückzudatieren. allgemein haben auch die herren rechtsanwälte ein komisches problem mit daten. denn im besagten brief vom 14.12.2012, den ich am 20.12.2012 erhielt setzte man mir zur begleichung fragwürdiger forderungen eine frist bis zum 21.12.2012. im brief keine mailadresse, aber es gibt eine - s. homepage. ich habe denen heute lediglich per mail den eingang am heutigen tag bestätigt und darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die fristsetzung unzulässig kurz ist, so dass mir keine ausreichende möglichkeit für die prüfung ggf. durch einen anwalt bleibt. hinzukommt, dass ich sehr verwirrt bin, weil eben diese forderung auch von einem zweiten inkassbüro - proceed collection service - versucht wird einzuziehen. auch diese firma hat mir eine solche inkassovollmacht der firma quelle (nur wenige tage vor der von sirius ausgestellt) vorgelegt. allerdings haben sie mir geschrieben, dass sie mir den angeblichen titel nicht in kopie vorlegen können. das alles bedarf gradezu einer überprüfung, wofür sie als seriöse anwälte in düsseldorf doch sicherlich verständnis haben dürften.

man soll hier einfach wissen, dass quelle die altforderungen scheinbar nicht ausgebucht, sondern an mehrere inkassobüros verkauft hatte - unabhängig davon, ob diese schon bezahlt wurden, im saftladen quelle hat man einfach schlampig zahlungseingänge vergessen zu buchen. stattdessen hat man die alten Offenen-posten-listen meistbietend verhöckert.

auch offen bleibt für mich die frage wieso ein inkassobüro, dessen tagesgeschäft in der einziehung offener forderungen besteht, das nicht selbst kann und noch einen anwal beauftragt? das ist schon von daher unsinnig, weil der "schuldner" gar nicht verpflichtet ist, die kosten des anwalts zu zahlen, wenn vorher ein inkassobüro zugange war (entweder oder, aber keineswegs RAUND INKASSOBÜRO). auch die kosten des inkassobüros muss er nicht tragen, wenn das inkassobüro aufgekaufte forderungen eintreiben will und praktisch in eigener sache unterwegs ist. da ist der gesetzgeber eigentlich sehr klar, weil der gläubiger nach §254 BGB nicht unsinnig viele kosten zulasten des schuldners erzeugen darf. das ist auch nicht durch § 91 ZPO gedeckt.

hat jemand dazu noch einen netten tipp? wenn  ja, bin ich gespannt. kennt jemand das besagte anwaltsbüro aus düsseldorf? die können ja auch nicht ganz koscher sein.... wie mir scheint.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2012)

Dein Schreibstil macht das Lesen leider enorm anstrengend.
Bei Quelle würde ich hellhörig werden. Wieso kommen die 3 Jahre nach der Insolvenz mit einem Titel aus den 90ern? Was zu klären wäre: Wem gehört der Titel denn heute? Genau das scheint deren Problem zu sein, wenn man den Hickhack um die Vollmacht betrachtet.

Beim Ausgleich titulierter "altforderungen" besteht nicht selten das Problem, dass die Schuldner schlicht nicht daran denken, dass sie im Gegenzug auch den Titel erhalten sollten.

Deine Schilderung hat was von Leichenfledderei...


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

Frage, hattest du nun einmal bei Quelle bestellt und wer hat die Ware entgegen genommen (Zustellnachweis anfordern)? So wie ich dich lese, könnte es auch ganz gut so sein, dass es eigentlich um eine Forderung geht, die dich womöglich gar nicht betrifft. Inkassounternehmen ermitteln die Anschriften der Schuldner - nicht selten werden dann einfach namensgleiche oder namensähnliche Leute belästigt, nur weil das Inkasso irrtümlich davon ausgeht, dass dies der Schuldner sei.


----------



## modschegibbchen (21 Dezember 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Deine Schilderung hat was von Leichenfledderei...


 
ja, das waren auch so meine gedanken als das theater losging.



Reducal schrieb:


> Frage, hattest du nun einmal bei Quelle bestellt und wer hat die Ware entgegen genommen (Zustellnachweis anfordern)? So wie ich dich lese, könnte es auch ganz gut so sein, dass es eigentlich um eine Forderung geht, die dich womöglich gar nicht betrifft. Inkassounternehmen ermitteln die Anschriften der Schuldner - nicht selten werden dann einfach namensgleiche oder namensähnliche Leute belästigt, nur weil das Inkasso irrtümlich davon ausgeht, dass dies der Schuldner sei.


 
ich hatte schon anfang der 90er jahre bei quelle gekauft und es gab auch einen titel. gab damals einigen stress in meinem leben - gehälter wurden von mehreren arbeitgebern im laufe von 2 jahren nicht gezahlt, konkurs, etc. aber aus den nachzahlungen der konkursausfallgeldkasse (damals einige tausend DM am stück) hatte ich die offene forderung an quelle direkt bezahlt. das alles ist jetzt über 20 jahre her. wir sind im laufe der zeit zwar ein paar mal umgezogen, aber ich hatte bis vor einigen jahren noch alle belege aufgehoben. weil in all den jahren nichts kam, hab ich die sachen von vor 2005 vor ca. 3 jahren entsorgt. und nun das


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Das blöde dabei ist jetzt nur daß Du Dir die vollstreckbare Ausfertigung des Titels nicht hast geben lassen. Oder wenn, das Ding entsorgt hast.
Und so ein Titel gilt 30 Jahre.
Deine Chance ist jetzt daß die jetzt vielleicht die vollstreckbare Ausfertigung auch nicht haben sondern eben wie schon bemerkt Leichenfledderei betreiben


----------



## modschegibbchen (21 Dezember 2012)

das schlimmste, was mir passieren kann ist, dass ich zumindest die hauptforderung und die zinsen für die ersten 3 jahre nochmals zahlen muss. der rest der letzten jahre - komische kosten und zinsen - wurden nie tituliert und sind inzwischen auch verjährt. da kann ich gern ne negative feststellungsklage anstrengen. ich kann denen auch sagen, sie sollen über den GV vollstrecken. dann würden sie nämlich auch nur die hauptforderung und besagte kosten und zinsen für 3 jahre bekommen, d. h. max. 120 € (die ich ihnen nicht gönne), aber keineswegs die knapp 500 € (die ihnen nicht zustehen), die sie jetzt haben wollen. und genau DAS wissen die auch, denn wenn sie angeblich die vollstreckbare ausfertigung haben, wieso schicken sie keinen GV? die reißen hier voll auf die blödheit der leute.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2012)

Die versuchen halt das Beste draus zu machen.
Ich frage mich, was in der Angelegenheit eine notariell beglaubigte Vollmacht von der insolventen Quelle an Sirius bewirken soll. Hätten die den Titel gekauft, bräuchte es das nicht.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

modschegibbchen schrieb:


> ....hatte ich die offene forderung an quelle direkt bezahlt...


Per Überweisung nehme ich mal an. Hast du irgendwo noch deine alten Kontoauszüge?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es einem Schuldner zu zumuten ist, dass dieser nach Abschluss eines Verfahrens alle Unterlagen über einen längeren Zeitraum hinaus noch aufhebt. Du könntest nun hoch pokern und einfach behaupten, dass die Restschuld längst ggü. der Quelle getilgt worden ist. Damit man dir glaubt wird man aber einige Eckdaten haben wollen. Letztendlich gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die evtl. gar deine Behauptung entkräften müssen, da sie sich erst nach ungewöhlich langer Zeit bei dir melden.


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... Du könntest nun hoch pokern und einfach behaupten, dass die Restschuld längst ggü. der Quelle getilgt worden ist...


Was anderes wird ihm auch nicht übrigbleiben


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2012)

> Ich glaube nicht, dass es einem Schuldner zu zumuten ist, dass dieser nach Abschluss eines Verfahrens alle Unterlagen über einen längeren Zeitraum hinaus noch aufhebt.


Das wäre dann die klassische Argumentation mit der Verwirkung. Sofern ein Titel vorliegt/vorlag kann die Gegenseite aber daraus vollstrecken bzw eine neue Abschrift des Titels anfordern. Derjenige der sich auf Verwirkung beruft müßte dann darlegen dass das sog. Zeit und Umstandsmoment vorliegen. Um Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung durchzusetzen müßte Vollstreckungsgegenklage erhoben werden. Nur meckern beim Gerichtsvollzieher hilft nix, den interessieren nur Zahlungsbelege oder der entwertete Titel in den Händen des Schuldners.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Zahlungsbelege oder der entwertete Titel in den Händen des Schuldners.


 
Das bedeutet, dass wenns Mugglkiebschn seinen Kram entsorgt hat, er nun womöglich doppelt zu zahlen hat. Bislang habe ich mir allen Kram 5-10 Jahre aufgehoben - ab sofort (obwohl bislang keine titulierten Sachen dabei waren) kommt alles in einen Umzugskarton und bleibt auf dem Speicher bis ich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eintrete.


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... und bleibt auf dem Speicher bis ich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eintrete.


30 Jahre reicht


----------



## Nanni (12 Juli 2013)

Die Zusammenarbeit von Sirius Inkasso GmbH und den Anwälten Wagner, Pauls und Kalb hat System.

Sohnemann hatte eine (wohlgemerkt berechtigte) Forderung eines großen Versicheres (Al...). Mit Sirius Inkasso wurde eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart.  Aber Sohnemann konnte nicht, wie gefordert, am 1. des Monats bezahlen, sondern wenige Tage später. So haben sich Zahlung und böser Brief von Sirius jedesmal überschnitten, der Zahlungseingang wurde aber in jedem Brief berücksichtigt und wir konnten nachvollziehbar mitrechnen. So weit, so gut.
Bei der letzten Rate kam aber nicht Post von Sirius, sondern von den Anwälten Wagner, Pauls und Kalb und die wollten natürlich saftige Anwaltsgebühren kassieren, die fast genauso hoch waren wie die Restforderung.
Heute kam nun wieder ein Brief von den Anwälten Wagner, Pauls und Kalb mit dem Restbetrag unter Berücksichtigung der letzten Ratenzahlung (die wieder an Sirius ging). Der Restbetrag ist aber nicht etwa die Anwaltsgebühren, die übrigens identisch sind mit der Inkassovergütung von Sirius. Einfach nur Restbetrag.

Auch der Briefaufbau der beiden Unternehmen ist identisch, nur Beträge und jeweilige Absenderadressen werden ausgetauscht. Beide haben ihren Sitz in Düsseldorf und haben jeweils ein Konto beim selben Geldinstitut (Helaba).

Ach ja, die Anwälte haben in ihren Briefen keine HRB Nr. angegeben.

Alles was die von uns bekommen ist ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Anwälte haben in ihren Briefen keine HRB Nr. angegeben.


Müssen die das denn? Das sind doch keine Kaufleute!


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2013)

AFAIK müssen die das nicht. Bei Anwälten muss primär die zuständige Anwaltskammer aufgeführt sein.


----------



## Nanni (13 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei Anwälten muss primär die zuständige Anwaltskammer aufgeführt sein.


 
Die Angabe fehlt auch.

Bei den Anwälten sind drei Adressen ahgegeben. Einmal ein Postfach und dann eine Mindener Straße. Unterm Aktenzeichen steht ganz klein in Klammern, dass Schreiben an die Zweigstelle Werdener Str. zu richten sind. Und die Adresse von "Zweigstelle" ist haargenau die von Sirius Inkasso.
Somit ist klar, dass die einfach nur noch ein bisschen zusätzliche Kohle abgreifen wollen.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2013)

Sieh es anders herum - Sirius braucht gewisse Voraussetzungen um mit Genehmigung des Präsidenten des zuständigen Amtsgerichtes Inkasso machen zu können. Diese Voraussetzungen erfüllen Rechtsanwälte und die lagern das Inkasso einfach in eine eigene Firma aus. wen wunderts, dass der Sitz der Anwälte auch der selbe ist, wie der des Inkassounternehmen?

Im vorliegenden Fall sollte man sich weniger um Belange des fordernden Unternehmens kümmern als inhaltlich um die Forderung selbst.


----------



## Nanni (13 Juli 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> als inhaltlich um die Forderung selbst.


 
Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich schrieb ja, dass die Forderung bezahlt ist. Jetzt wollen sie aber noch mehr Geld, indem sie die Forderung durch die Anwaltsgebühren in die Höhe treiben.
Auch Sirius Inkasso sollte schon von der Schadensminderungspflicht gehört haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Das Weglassen formal erforderlicher Angaben auf der Webseite unterstreicht sicherlich die Unseriosität dieser Inkassofirma, letztendlich kommt es aber primär darauf an, ob der Anspruch an sich gerechtfertigt ist.

Fakt ist: Inkassogebühren können allenfalls bei bestehendem Zahlungsverzug geltend gemacht werden. Und dann nicht gleichzeitig Inkassobüro und auch noch Anwalt, sondern nur eins von beiden.


----------



## Nanni (13 Juli 2013)

Danke Antiscammer

Die Forderungsaufstellung im 1. Brief der Anwälte sah so aus:

Derzeitige Forderung:         XX.XX€ (Überweisung war unterwegs)
Bisherige Anwaltskosten:    26,78€
Gesamtforderung:              XX.XX€

Im 2. Brief:

Hauptforderung:                XXX.XX€ (Korrekt)
Kosten:                             XX.XX€  (Die Anwaltsgebühren + Kosten von Sirius)
Inkassovergütung:               26,78€
abzgl. Zahlungen:               XXX,XX€ (Korrekt)
Restbetrag:                         XX,XX€


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Wenn sowieso schon ein Inkassobüro zugange war (das darüber hinaus auch noch an gleicher Adresse residiert...), dann verstößt die Einschaltung der Anwälte gegen die Schadensminderungspflicht. Man kann also zumindest die Zahlung der Anwaltskosten verweigern.


----------



## Nanni (13 Juli 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso. Der Widerspruch geht am Montag den Postweg per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Adressat: Zweigstelle (Sirius Inkasso GmbH)


----------



## danyi (31 Juli 2013)

Halli Hallo,

Sirius Inkasso GmbH aus Düsseldorf ist mir als Anwalt sehr bekannt, da ich mehrere Mandanten diesbezüglich vertrete.
So dubios wie die auch sind, laut Gesetz sind deren Kosten grds. berechtigt. Aber wie ich Sirius Inkasso und RA Kollegen Wagner, Paul und Kalbs kenne (die übrigens ganz zufällig gleiche Anschrift und ähnliches Briefpapier habe), machen sie zum Glück meiner Mandanten zu viele Fehler, womit sie sich um ein Teil ihrer Forderung selber bringen.
Ich will hier keinem Hoffnungen machen, da jeder Angelegenheit Einzelfallentscheidung ist, aber: die Nebenforderungen bzw. Verzugsschaden lässt sich schon außergerichtlich auf einen verschmerzbahren Betrag dezimieren (gilt Insbesondere bei Forderungen wegen geplatzten Bankeinzug oder abgetretene Forderungen ohne Titel etc.). Beim vorhandenen Titel ist die Sache schwieriger, hängt von den Umstäden ab. Auch wenn es sich um wenige EUR handelt, ist die Einschaltung eines Anwalts ratsam. Dann verläuft das Gespräch mit Sirius Inkasso als auch mit den RA Kollegen auf anderem, sachkundigem Level und die Einschüchterung des Endverbrauchers (eigentlich DAS Mittel mit dem die Inkassobüros arbeiten), verliert an der Wirkung.

Ein Brief einfach zu Ignorieren oder Teilzahlung zu leisten und hoffen, es wird nichts passieren ist nicht wirklich ratsam, da später die Kosten explodieren können. Als Beispiel: eine Forderung über 80 EUR wurde ignoriert (keine Hauptforderung, lediglich Nebenkosten): Mandant musste letztendlich zusätzlich zu der Forderung über EUR 300,- zahlen, da die Inkassofirma die Forderung eingeklagt hat. Es kommt zwar selten vor, passier aber dennoch.

Übrigens: die Überweisungsgutschrift von 0,11 Cent ist auf jeden Fall angenehmer als die Ermittlungsgebühr durch die Bank, wo Inkassofirmen bis zu EUR 40,- dafür kassieren. Trotz Aufregung darüber ist dies wirklich ein kleiners und geldschonendes Übel.


----------



## Marco (3 August 2013)

danyi schrieb:


> Übrigens: die Überweisungsgutschrift von 0,11 Cent ist auf jeden Fall angenehmer als die Ermittlungsgebühr durch die Bank, wo Inkassofirmen bis zu EUR 40,- dafür kassieren. Trotz Aufregung darüber ist dies wirklich ein kleiners und geldschonendes Übel.


Meinst du mit der Centbuchung nicht 0,xx Cent die Wasserstandsinfo rufen sie uns bitte zurück? Oder soll damit ein valides Konto abgeklopft werden? Und welche Ermittlungskosten fallen denn bei der Bank an und mit welchem Ausgang?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2013)

Marco schrieb:


> 0,xx Cent


Gibbet net!


----------



## Marco (4 August 2013)

Schrieb ich doch das es die nicht gibt.


----------



## danyi (5 August 2013)

@Marco:
bei den 0,11 Cent, was Sirius Inkasso GmbH an das Schuldnerkonto überweist handelt es sich meistens um das Abklopfen eines Kontos, ob das Konto noch aktiv ist (wichtig z.B. für die Förderungspfändung). Ansonsten ist die Inkassofirma frei sich eine Auskunft bei der Hausbank zu holen, um den Schuldner bzw. Schuldnerkonto zu ermitteln. Solche Auskunft kann bis zu EUR 40,- kosten.
Üblicherweise steht bei dem Überweisungsbetrag die Rufnummer verbunden mit der Bitte, sich bei Inkassofirma zurück zu melden. Als Verbraucher sollte man das nie tun, sondern sich lieber vertreten lassen. Sonst geraten mündliche und freundliche Absprachen sehr gerne in Vergessenheit, so dass später ganz plötzlich vollstreckt wird. Wer hofft, die Sache friedlich telefonisch mit Inkassobüro zu klären, ist - muss man ehrlich sagen - sehr naiv.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2013)

danyi schrieb:


> ....handelt es sich meistens um das Abklopfen eines Kontos, ob das Konto noch aktiv ist (wichtig z.B. für die Förderungspfändung). Ansonsten ist die Inkassofirma frei sich eine Auskunft bei der Hausbank zu holen, um den Schuldner bzw. Schuldnerkonto zu ermitteln. Solche Auskunft kann bis zu EUR 40,- kosten.



Gut erklärt, danke danyi. Das machen übrigens andere Unternehmen auch so - kostet (den Schuldner zuerst einmal) nichts und tut nicht weh.


----------



## Nanni (5 August 2013)

Gab es da nicht mal so etwas wie das Bankgeheimnis? Oder liegt die Betonung auf *gab*?


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal so etwas wie das Bankgeheimnis? Oder liegt die Betonung auf *gab*?


Das Bankgeheimnis gab es tatsächlich noch nie wirklich! Das ist lediglich ein Auslegungssache der Geschäftsbedingungen. Hier tut aber nicht mal das was zur Sache. Es geht nur darum, dass ein Minimalbetrag (z. B. 11 Cent) auf ein bereits bekanntes Konto überwiesen werden. Gibt es das Konto nicht oder sind Überweisungen dorthin nicht möglich, dann geht der Betrag an den Absender automatisch zurück. Dann muss durch den Gläuber aufwendig weiter ermittelt und womöglich gutes schlechtem Geld hinter her geworfen werden.





danyi schrieb:


> Solche Auskunft kann bis zu EUR 40,- kosten.


----------



## danyi (5 August 2013)

Man muss aber beachten, dass die Inkassobüros nicht blöd sind. Die 0,11 EUR Überweisung zum Abklopfen des Kontos erfolgt meistens, wenn ein Vollstreckungstitel vorhanden ist, damit sie gleich das Konto pfänden lassen können. Die 40 EUR Ermittlungsgebühren fallen dem Schuldner vor allem dann an, wenn die (noch nicht titulierte) Angelegenheit vom Gläubiger an das Inkassobüro übergeben worden ist. Dann will Inkassobüro auch Geld verdienen und veranschlagt gleich 40 EUR Ermittlunsggebühr, obwohl die Ermittlung nur ein Bruchteil gekostet hat.


----------



## hanswurst (29 August 2013)

ich habe mich über die Schuldnerberatung mit der Sirius Inkasso geeinigt und habe 7 Jahre jeden Monat pünktlich bezahlt,
normalerweise wäre ich am 1.7 komplett fertig gewesen aber ich sollte noch 76.06 Euro Kontoführung bezahlen und als ich anfragte
warum wurden die frech und sagten da die Einigung geplatzt ist müsste ich alles auf einmal zahlen und wen ich eine raten Zahlung wünsche
kommen noch 85 Euro Einigungsgebühr hinzu und die Kontoführungsgebühren würden trotzdem bleiben . Nach 2 Tagen kahm eine Zahlungsaufforderung
über 76.51 Euro und wenn ich das nicht innerhalb der Frist zahle würden die eine Kontopfändung durchführen. Bei diesen Leuten wird man behandelt wie
 Menschen 3 Klasse obwohl ich immer Pünktlich gezahlt habe und mir nix zuschulden habe kommen lassen.


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Ab zur Schuldnerberatung - aber pronto!
Mein Gefühl sagt mir daß da was oberfaul ist


----------



## nich-mit-mir (29 August 2013)

Kontoführungsgebühren sind in der Regel nicht Durchsetzungsfähig, wenn sie nicht mit tituliert sind.

Wenn die Schuldnerberatung für Dich eine Einigung mit dem Inkasso ausgehandelt hat, dann geh wieder zu denen


----------



## hanswurst (29 August 2013)

ich habe die Kontoführungsgebühren komplett Bezahlt
weil ich echt die Schnau... voll von denen habe
so kann man auch die Schuldner mürbe machen
ich werde Morgen da anrufen und darauf bestehen
das die mir einen Wisch schicken das die Forderung
komplett bezahlt ist. Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt.


----------



## Nanni (29 August 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir daß da was oberfaul ist



Meins auch, aber sowas von.
Seit dem letzten Brief dieser Anwälte von Anfang Juli (von deren Existenz ich noch nicht mal überzeugt bin), herrscht hier Ruhe.


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

hanswurst schrieb:


> ich habe die Kontoführungsgebühren komplett Bezahlt
> weil ich echt die Schnau... voll von denen habe
> so kann man auch die Schuldner mürbe machen
> ich werde Morgen da anrufen und darauf bestehen
> ...



Schon komisch.
Du fragst was Du tun sollst, bekommst 2x einen Rat, tust dann grad das Gegenteil und heulst uns dann vor daß Du was getan hast was Du eigentlich nicht wolltest.
Hast Du zuviel Geld?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (30 August 2013)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen...


> Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt.


Kann ich Dir sagen, es werden weitere Bettelbriefe mit Fantasiegebühren kommen, die Du dann um Ruhe zu haben auch bezahlen wirst. Hat ja beim ersten mal auch schon geklappt


----------



## hanswurst (30 August 2013)

ich war bei der Schuldnerberatung aber da ich den Brief von dem Vergleich nicht mehr habe, habe ich
keine Chance weil ich nichts mehr Schriftlich habe. Ich habe nur noch die Aufstellung wie lange ich wie viel
Bezahlen muss.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2013)

Der wäre bei Gericht bzw beim Insolvenzverwalter locker aufzutreiben gewesen


----------



## hanswurst (30 August 2013)

ich habe KEINE Privatinsolvenz sondern habe mich Außergerichtlich
über die Schuldnerberatung mit meinen Gläubigern geeinigt.
Der Vergleich wurde auch mit einem anderen Inkassounternehmen
geschlossen und Sirius hat den vor ein paar Jahren übernommen.
Ich rate jedem der mit Sirius zu tun hat jeden Brief genau durchzulesen
und aufzuheben.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2013)

Dann hätte m.E. die Schuldnerberatung die Unterlagen trotzdem noch haben müssen, schon rein aus Haftungsgründen


----------



## hanswurst (30 August 2013)

nee 
die Schuldnerberatung schickt alle Unterlagen bei einer Einigung
an den Schuldner zurück, und der muss normalerweise alles aufbewahren.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2013)

autsch


----------



## nich-mit-mir (31 August 2013)

> Ich habe nur noch die Aufstellung wie lange ich wie viel Bezahlen muss.


Wenn auf dieser Aufstellung das Datum XX.XX.2013 steht, dann würde ich danach keinen Cent mehr zahlen

Kleiner Tip am Rande, fordere vom Inkasso ein detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung. An Hand der Du Deine Zahlungen mit Deinen Kontoauszügen vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> ...Kleiner Tip am Rande, fordere vom Inkasso ein detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung. An Hand der Du Deine Zahlungen mit Deinen Kontoauszügen vergleichen kannst.


Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (31 August 2013)

OT


Hippo schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen!


Hippo liegt am alter...


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2013)




----------



## Teleton (1 September 2013)

Wenn es einen Titel gibt kannst Du die entwertete Orginalurkunde herausfordern, dann kann nicht versehentlich in ein paar Jahren nochmal gefordert werden.


----------



## hanswurst (2 September 2013)

Habe heute die Schriftliche Bestätigung von Sirius bekommen das die Forderung
Restlos beglichen ist. Der Brief kommt in der Tresor damit der bloß nicht
verloren geht.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Ok, buchs als Lehrgeld ab und paß beim nächsten mal besser auf


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2013)

Trotzdem solltest Du den entwerteten Titel herausfordern. Sonst kommt in ein paar Jahren der nächste Heiopei damit an. Notfalls herausklagen, falls der nicht rausgerückt wird. Ist extrem wichtig! Und immer wieder ein typischer Laien-Grundfehler, bei erledigter Zahlung einer Zwangsvollstreckung nicht darauf zu achten, dass man den Titel zurückkriegt!


----------



## Steffi1983 (22 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe da ein Problem mit Sirius Inkasso und zwar ist eine Pfändung bei meiner Mutter aufs Konto gegangen von 756,21€ . Meine Mutter hat absolut keine Post erhalten erst als ich bei der bank war um was zuklären für sie hat sie von dieser Pfändung erfahren. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach versucht anzurufen aber vergebens immer nur ein Anrufbeantworter. Meine frage an euch wie soll meine weitere Vorgehensweise sein.
Danke im vorraus für eure hilfe.


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2014)

P Konto bei der Bank machen. Geht auch wenn bereits gepfändet wurde

Kein Vollstreckungsbescheid gekommen ? Gerichtsvollzieher ?


----------



## bernhard (22 April 2014)

http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/agkm/download/Information_zur_Kontopfaendung.pdf


----------



## Steffi1983 (22 April 2014)

P-konto Besteht schon da meine mutter arbeiten geht soll das monatlich gepfändet werden 
Kein mahnbescheid und kein Gerichtsvollzieher da gewesen


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2014)

Es hat nichts damit zutun ob jemand arbeitet oder nicht. Es kommt auf die Freigrenze an. Steht auch in dem Link von Bernhard. Ich würde mal einen Anwalt kontaktieren und Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen


----------



## Steffi1983 (22 April 2014)

Okay Dankeschön dann werde ich dies meiner mutter weiterleiten


----------



## bernhard (22 April 2014)

Helfen können auch eine Schuldnerberatung oder die örtlich zuständige Verbraucherzentrale.

Eine Kernfrage ist, worum es überhaupt geht und wie die an das Konto kommen, wenn die Betroffene bisher nichts weiß.


----------



## Steffi1983 (22 April 2014)

Das könnte man auch noch in Angriff nehmen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 April 2014)

Möglicherweise steht ein uralter Titel aus dem letzten Jahrtausend im Raum.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 April 2014)

Möglicherweise ist es eine sogenannte "Vorpfändung". Ich würde die Sache sofort einem Anwalt übergeben. Sollte nämlich tatsächlich gar kein gültiger Vollstreckungstitel existieren, dann ist die Vorpfändung grob illegal.

Der Anwalt prüft zunächst einmal, ob es überhaupt diesen Vollstreckungstitel gibt, und gegen wen an welcher Adresse der überhaupt ausgestellt wurde. Ggf. kann er bei der Bank ganz schnell dafür sorgen, dass die Vorpfändung wieder aufgehoben wird - wenn sich herausstellt, dass es gar keinen wirksamen Titel gibt.


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Möglicherweise steht ein uralter Titel aus dem letzten Jahrtausend im Raum.


Das vermute ich auch, da Sirius häufig uralte Titel -z.B. aus dem Versandhaus oder Versicherungsbereich- vollstrecken läßt. Um welchen Titel es sich handelt müßte eigentlich in dem Pfändungs und Überweisungsbeschluß erwähnt sein.


----------



## modschegibbchen (23 April 2014)

also, ich habe vor ca. 2 jahren auch so einen brief von sirius zugeschickt bekommen, wo die angeben für infoscore alte forderungen einzuziehen. ich habe denen dann ganz deutlich geschrieben, dass mir weder die forderungen noch die firma infoscore bekannt wären und sie mir doch folgende unterlagen zur prüfung übersenden sollen:

originalvollmacht ihrer beauftragung
eine aktuelle aufstellung über den forderungebetrag
kopie der rechnungen, aus denen die eigentliche forderung hervorgeht
die kopie des besagten vollstreckungsbescheides

was seit dem passierte ist mehr als kurios, denn ich bekam lediglich eine dieser kaum nachvollziehbaren forderungsaufstellungen, aber immer noch keine antwort darauf, was sich hinter dem angeblichen auftraggeber von infoscore verbirgt. als ich denen dann mitteilte, dass sie mir noch immer die erklärung schuldig blieben, wer oder was sich hinter dieser forderung verbirgt, und sie mir doch die gewünschten unterlagen vollstzändig zusenden sollen. kam erst einmal gar nichts, dann ein schreiben, dass die akte momentan leider nicht verfügbar wäre. später bekam ich dann raus, dass infoscore irgendwann mal die superalte offene-posten-liste von quelle übernommen hatte. infoscore ist also nichts weiter als ein inkassobüro. das hat forderungen zwar von quelle im paket gekauft, aber deren richtigkeit zu keiner zeit geprüft. 
ich habe dann erst einmal hingeschrieben, dass ich rein vorsorglich darauf hinweise, dass ich eine bezahlung nur aufgrund eines mehrzeilers und einer behauptung, dass man berechtigt sei, forderungen einzutreiben, keinen cent zahlen würde, was mein gutes recht ist, da diese forderung für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und nichtnachprüfbar ist.

auf die unterlagen warte ich nun noch immer. die dubiose forderungsaufstellung habe ich mir angesehen und warte nun wirklich auf die unterlagen. wenn sie dann da sind werde ich weitersehen. hab denen auch schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mir vorbehalte aufgrund fehlender unterlagen und nichtprüfbarkeit die zahlung bis zur beibringung der unterlagen zu versagen.

übrigens, in einem forum der rechtspfleger habe ich mal gelesen bis mir der kopf schwierte, dass die inzwischen auch nicht mehr wissen wie sie die dinge behandeln sollen,weil durch die quelle-insolvenz die rechtslage mehr als unübersichtlich ist. die angeblichen vollmachten, die infoscore, sirius oder auch proceed vorlegen sind massenbeurkundungen durch ein und den selben notar, wo man einfach den aktuellen namen und die aktuelle adresse des angeblichen schuldners einträgt. unterschrift, stempel udn zustand des gesamten schreibens sind so schlecht, dass es sich hier eindeutig nicht um ORIGINAL-vollmachten handelt, der beurkundende notar also nicht einmal die rechtmäßigkeit der forderungen geprüft haben dürfte. 

ich sehe das problem hier jedoch darin, dass es sich scheinbar um sehr alte quelle-forderungen handelt, die teilweise schon 20 - 25 jahre zurückliegen und es dürften bei diesen paketen nicht selten passieren, dass hier auch forderungen die zwar bezahlt, aber von quelle nicht ordentlich ausgebucht wurden, erneut eingefordert werden. dabei können auch forderungen sein, die mitunter erst aufgrund eines sicherlich u.U. vorliegenden vollstreckungsbescheids bezahlt wurden. als privatperson hebt man sich bezahlte rechnungen und kontoauszüge nicht 20, 25 jahre lang auf. was machen nun die leute, die das zwar schon bezahlt, aber die unterlagen inzwischen entsorgt haben?


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2014)

Blöd wäre nur wenn es tatsächlich eine Namensverwechslung wäre und der Vollstreckungsbescheid tatsächlich auf Dich läuft.
Dann steht der KuckuckmÄn nämlich wirklich vor DEINER Tür und das erstmal rechtmäßig.
Diese Fälle hat es gerade im Zusammenhang mit diesen Warenhausaltforderungen schon gegeben und das ist dann ein Riesenbohei das dann wieder gradezubiegen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 April 2014)

Naja und 25 Jahre alte Rechnungen *ohne* Vollstreckungsbescheid dürfte ja so langsam verjährt sein


----------



## modschegibbchen (23 April 2014)

@BenTigger , das sind sie sicherlich. der punkt ist aber, wenn du rechnungen bezahlt hast und jetzt so ein windiges inkassobüro, dass forderungspakete über 4 ecken von einem insolventen unternehmen aufgekauft hatte, das zudem beim ausbuchen der forderungen nicht so genau war, nochmals die bezahlung verlangt. die wenigsten, so kannst du es immer wieder lesen, haben damals vor 10, 20 jahren daran gedacht nach der begleichung auch noch den original-vollstreckungstitel, wenn vorhanden, zurückzufordern. und quelle hat sie nicht von sich aus an die leute verschickt, sondern gehortet udn mit den lotterpaketen mit verkauft. 

sirius und infoscore sind ein beleg dafür, dass inkassobüros auch forderungen anderer mitbewerber immer wieder gern aufkaufen. meiner meinung nach nur mit dem hintergedanken, die prüffähigkeit für die betreffenden immer undurchsichtiger und auch gleichzeitig fast unmöglich zu machen. eigentlich sollte man so etwas schon (versuchten) betrug nennen dürfen.

gerade was quelle und dessen insolvenz betrifft muss man leider sagen, dass sich diese insolvenz so manche glücksritter zu eigen machen. es ist schon auffallend, dass solche dinge verstäkt im zusammenhang mit dem insolventen quelle-versand auftreten.


----------



## modschegibbchen (23 April 2014)

Steffi1983 schrieb:


> P-konto Besteht schon da meine mutter arbeiten geht soll das monatlich gepfändet werden
> Kein mahnbescheid und kein Gerichtsvollzieher da gewesen


 
auch eine kontopfändung geht nicht ohne einem rechtsgültigen titel/vollstreckungsbescheid. da muss vorher was gewesen sein. zur not kann deine mutter bei der bank die drittschuldnerunterlagen in kopie anfordern, denn derjenige, der pfändet muss der bank einem vom gericht ausgestellten beschluss vorlegen. das gericht und die bank prüfen zwar nicht die rechtmäßigkeit, aber dennoch muss es dazu eine "vorgeschichte" geben. aber nur weil xy behauptet, dass er von a-hörnchen geld bekommen muss, bearbeitet keine bank eine kontopfändung. das ist ein unding. 

wenn du die unterlagen der bank hast, prüfen udn notfalls hier nochmal erzählen, was nun ist udn dir wird weitergeholfen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 April 2014)

modschegibbchen schrieb:


> @BenTigger , das sind sie sicherlich. der punkt ist aber, wenn du rechnungen bezahlt hast und jetzt so ein windiges inkassobüro, dass forderungspakete über 4 ecken von einem insolventen unternehmen aufgekauft hatte, das zudem beim ausbuchen der forderungen nicht so genau war, nochmals die bezahlung verlangt. die wenigsten, so kannst du es immer wieder lesen, haben damals vor 10, 20 jahren daran gedacht nach der begleichung auch noch den original-vollstreckungstitel, wenn vorhanden, zurückzufordern.



Und eben mein Hinweis bedeutet, wenn kein Vollstreckungsbescheid vorhanden ist, würde ich mir keine Mühe machen und mich auf die Verjährung berufen.
Das sollte ein zusätzlicher Tip sein, wie man in solch einem Falle die Ruhe bewahren kann und nicht in Panik geraten muss, weil man keine Unterlagen mahr hat, die belegen, "Ich habe bezahlt..."


----------



## modschegibbchen (23 April 2014)

@BenTigger, dass ist richtig, das kann man machen. aber es gibt eben auch die variante, die ich beschrieben hatte, dass es zwar einen titel gab, der vor zig jahren auch beglichen wurde, aber der betreffende nicht daran dachte, sich den titel nach erledigung zurückzuholen, und diese dubiosen forderungsaufkäufer den originaltitel noch in irgendwelchen unterlagen finden und ihre chance wittern. was dann, wenn die unterlagen längst entsorgt sind?

alles schon vorgekommen....


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2014)

Das passiert dauernd und diejenigen die sich den Titel nicht haben herausgeben lassen oder eine Quittung haben die zahlen dann doppelt. Bei einem geschäftlich erfahrenen Gläubiger kann man dann noch über Verwirkung nachdenken wenn es eine uralte Forderung ist. meist wird es aber am erforderlichen begründeten Vertrauen nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen zu werden fehlen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 April 2014)

modschegibbchen schrieb:


> @BenTigger aber es gibt eben auch die variante, dass es zwar einen titel gab



Aber ich könnte mich bestimmt auch nach 20 Jahren noch erinnern, dass es mal einen Titel gegen mich gab. DANN ist das mit der Verjährung natürlich nicht greifbar...


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2014)

Ich meinte DIE Titel bei denen ein Namensvetter die Schulden machte, auch das Mahnverfahren am Hals hatte, die eigentlich beklagte Person eine andere war und somit gar nichts von dem Titel wußte, dieser aber nichtsdestotrotz gültig ist.
Das hattest doch Du @Teleton mal ausführlich geschildert wie das laufen kann.


----------



## modschegibbchen (25 April 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte mich bestimmt auch nach 20 Jahren noch erinnern, dass es mal einen Titel gegen mich gab. DANN ist das mit der Verjährung natürlich nicht greifbar...


 
es geht um titel von vor 20 jahren, die man kannte und deren offene forderungen auch beglichen wurden. da denken die meisten es ist erledigt, aber nicht daran sich den titel wiedergeben zu lassen.  wenn dann so ein gläubiger nicht ordentlich die zahlungseingänge verbucht - was bei quelle durchaus nicht selten vorkam - und die offene-posten-liste an dubiose inkassofirmen verkauft, dann gibt es für denjenigen, der die sache längst als erledigt abgehakt und natürlich 10, 20 jahre nach deren erledigung keine unterlagen mehr hat, ein problem, wenn eben diese inkassobuden nun nochmals auf bezahlung drängen und in den schlampigen unterlagen des ursprpnglichen gläubigers den originaltitel gefunden haben. natürlich wissen die, dass sie mit diesem dokument die lizenz zum gelddrucken haben. daher die frage: wie wehren sich die betroffenen gegen solche abzocker, wenn sie solange zeit später keine unterlagen mehr haben?

komischerweise passiert das immer dann, wenn diese forderungsverkäufe bereits eine odyssee durch mehrere dieser dubiosen inkassofirmen haben und keine von denen jahrelang versucht hat sich mit dem angeblichen schuldner in verbindung zu setzen. hier spekuliert man doch darauf, das privatpersonen nach 10, 20 jahren keinen beleg mehr haben udn auch die banken einem da nicht mehr weiterhelfen können, weil deren aufbewahrungsfrist - oh wunder - meist gerade dann  abgelaufen ist udn die unterlagen eindeutig vernichtet wurden.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 April 2014)

In solchen Fällen kann man sich auf die Verwirkung gemäß § 242 BGB berufen.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Verwirkung



> Die bekannte Rechtsprechung geht von einem kritischen Zeitraum von ca. 8 bis 9 Jahren aus. Wenn ein Gläubiger während dieses langen Zeitraums aus unerfindlichen Gründen überhaupt gar keine Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen den Schuldner betreibt, obwohl dies möglich gewesen wäre (d.h. der Schuldner ist nicht z.B. unbekannt verzogen und ohne Ummeldung abgetaucht...), dann ist die Forderung als verwirkt zu betrachten - Titel hin, Titel her!
> 
> Einschlägige Urteile hierzu:
> 
> ...


----------



## lunagril22 (18 Juni 2015)

Hallo Community,
bin neu hier vielleiveicht wisst hier das? Ich habe zwar einen VK von denen bekommen aber das war der von der Halbschwester meines Mannes haben den RA angerufen weil der von die VM abgenommen hat und die haben dann behauptet die Hättten den Originaltitel raus gegeben  wo ich den mitgeteilt haben das das die Halbschwerster Ihr titel is und nicht den Von meinen Mann hat zwar den gleichen nachnamne aber die Nummern der Titelausfertigung ist falsch. Habe die Inkasso nochmals angeschrieben und bescheid gesagt das ich den Originaltitel mit dem der ausfertigungnummer des Titels brauchen. Damit der Eintrag aus dem Schuldnerverzeichnis verschwindet.

Info für alle:
Eintrag im öffentlichen verzeichniss wie VM = Vörmogensauskunft oder andere harten Einträge werden nicht automatisch gelöscht holt euch einen Löschantrag mit allen unterlagen einreichen und dann wirds gelöscht!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2015)

Dein Beitrag ist fast unverständlich.

Wenn Sirius Inkasso nach Zahlung des Titels diesen Titel nicht rausrückt: ab zum Anwalt.


----------



## lunagril22 (25 Juni 2015)

Sorry 
Es ging darum das Der Originalvollstreckungstitel von meinen Mann nicht Herausgerückt worde, der zugeschickte Titel gehört der Halbschwester Carmen weil dieser Eintrag noch im öffentlichen Schuldener Verzeichnis steht (mittlerweile vom Vollstreckungsgericht Hagen gelöscht).Darüber hinaus habe dort angerufen um vom Hauptgläubiger Die Rechtsanwälte angerufen und die Herausgabe sowie eine Bestättigung der erledigten Forderung. ( da die sehr Inkompitent sind und nicht auf die richtige ausfertigung des Titels schauen wenn aus Gesamtschulder veranlagt wird hat jeder Titel eine eigene Nummer. das der Titel bereits entwertet ist können die nichts mehr... Ich werde einen Anwalt diesbezuglich einschalten 


an den Tag habe ich wohl nach den Anruf ziehmlich Sauer deshalb entschuldige ich mich das das unverständlich war


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2015)

Irendwie hab ichs immer noch nicht verstanden. Du hast einen Titel von deinem Mann haben wollen aber den von seiner Halbschwester bekommen?

D


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juni 2015)

Dein Anwalt soll als erstes mal prüfen, ob es _*überhaupt jemals*_ einen gültigen Vollstreckungstitel gegen Deinen Mann gab.
Wenn nicht, dann weiß der Anwalt, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Passagier (11 November 2016)

Als allererstes einmal Hallo. 

ich hoffe das hier noch jemand reinschaut, da der letzte Beitrag am 25.6.2015 geschrieben wurde.
Sirius und die besagte Anwaltskanzlei sind wohl mit dieser Masche immer noch aktiv und ich bitte um Hilfe.

Ich habe hier bereits sehr viel gelesen und da jeder Fall etwas anders ist hat mich das teils sehr verwirrt. 

Ich habe heute einen Vollstreckungsbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hagen zugestellt bekommen:

Antragssteller; Sirius Prozessbevollmächtiger: Wagner, Paulis und Kalb

Natürlich habe ich nie einen Mahnbescheid oder ähnliches erhalten. Es handelt sich um eine Forderung vom 11.07.16 in Höhe von 32,72 Euro. Mit den Kosten die Sirius und die Anwälte möchten sind es dann 190,53 Euro.

Habe dann erstmal in die Kontoauszüge geschaut und es gab eine Lastschrift vom Rewe Markt vom 13.7.2016 in dem dieser Betrag in Höhe von 32,72 Euro eingezogen wurde, also 2 Tage nach dem Datum das Sirius angibt. In dem Vollstreckungsbescheid Steht nur: Hauptforderung mit einer Rechnungsnummer mit Datum und Betrag. 
Und dann die "Gerichtskosten etc". Ich denke das die, die Forderungen des Rewe Marktes ( Da gleicher Betrag und Datum kommt hin) einfordern wollen. Diese Rechnung ist natürlich beglichen... 

Jetzt meine Frage. Wie soll ich mich verhalten bzw. handeln? Ich weiß, dass hier bereits viel geschrieben wurde. Ich möchte jedoch nichts falsch machen und ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Nanni (11 November 2016)

Hast du genau kontrolliert, ob es keine Rücklastschrift zu diesem Betrag gegeben hat? Wenn nicht, würde ich dem Mahnbescheid vollumfänglich widersprechen.


----------



## Passagier (11 November 2016)

Nein es hat keine Rücklastschrift gegeben. Es ist ja kein Mahnbescheid sondern ein Vollstreckungsbescheid. 
Was heißt wiedersprechen wo, wie und auf welchem weg? 
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie etwas in der Art und suche deshalb hier hilfe.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2016)

Hier

https://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/700.html

Ohne Anwalt würd ich da nichts machen


----------



## Passagier (11 November 2016)

Es handelt sich um 190 Euro, werden die Kosten des Anwaltes nicht Höher ausfallen und so schneide ich noch schlechter ab? wie ich hier gelesen habe darf man das ja auch nicht ignorieren da ein Vollstreckungsbescheid ja wohl einem gerichtlichen Urteil gleichkommt oder ist.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Ein Vollstreckungsbescheid fällt nicht vom Himmel.
Dem gehen üblicherweise einige Schreiben voraus, dann kommt der Mahnbescheid und wenn ma da den Arsch auch nicht in die Höhe kriegt der Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Da kannst Du innerhalb 14 Tagen nochmal gegen angehen.
Ist in dem Thread von Teleton beschrieben

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-habe-angst-bitte-im-hilfe.52219/#post-392653


----------



## nich-mit-mir (11 November 2016)

Nanni schrieb:


> Hast du genau kontrolliert, ob es keine Rücklastschrift zu diesem Betrag gegeben hat? Wenn nicht, würde ich dem Mahnbescheid vollumfänglich widersprechen.



Passagier schrieb;



> Ich habe heute einen *Vollstreckungsbescheid* vom Amtsgericht Hagen zugestellt bekommen:



Da besteht ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zwischen *Mahnbescheid* und *Vollstreckungsbescheid*. Bei letzterem ist es kurz vor 12

Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, aber soweit ich weiß, kann man auch gegen einen Vollstreckungsbescheid Einspruch erheben. Dies dann aber recht schnell, am besten vom Anwalt ( Prozesskostenhilfe? ).


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2016)

Frist von 14 Tagen läuft ab dem Tag an dem du den Vollstreckungsbescheid erhalten hast. Spute dich, dass du schnellstens Einspruch einlegst.
Danach ist die Summe ohne wenn und aber fällig. 
EGAL WAS VORHER GELAUFEN IST ODER AUCH  NICHT!!


----------



## Passagier (11 November 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ein Vollstreckungsbescheid fällt nicht vom Himmel.
> Dem gehen üblicherweise einige Schreiben voraus, dann kommt der Mahnbescheid und wenn ma da den Arsch auch nicht in die Höhe kriegt der Vollstreckungsbescheid.
> Da kannst Du innerhalb 14 Tagen nochmal gegen angehen.
> Ist in dem Thread von Teleton beschrieben
> ...



Ja das weiß ich, aber diese Schreiben gab es ja nie. Der Einkauf wurde ganz normal bezahlt per EC- Karte. Dies belegt auch mein Kontoauszug. Der Leiter des Rewe Marktes (ein ehemaliger Nachbar) hat auch bestätigt, dass da nie eine Rechnung offen steht/stand und dies auch bei der Zentrale nochmal angefragt. Es handelt sich aber um eben diesen Einkauf, das weiß ich mittlerweile. Aber was ich hier von Sirius gelesen habe ... da wundert mich nichts mehr. Habe einen Anwalt kontaktiert, mit diesem werde ich Wiederspruch einlegen.


----------



## Nanni (11 November 2016)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Da besteht ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zwischen *Mahnbescheid* und *Vollstreckungsbescheid*. Bei letzterem ist es kurz vor 12


Ja, ich weis. Ich war nur ein bisschen übereifrig. Ich gelobe Besserung


----------

